# Back to work



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Well, good Uber people I am finally gainfully employed. I start today. Good pay and good benefits. It feels great to get off the road. I don't plan to drive anymore at all, even part time. I've had enough and my car has had enough. I feel pretty luck that I was able to limit miles and wear and tear on the vehicle. I did have a hefty repair along the way, but that happens.

To all looking to leave this gig, market your skills and keep trying. There are good jobs out there. If I can get a good job at my age, anyone can do it. Best of luck to everyone here.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Well, good Uber people I am finally gainfully employed. I start today. Good pay and good benefits. It feels great to get off the road. I don't plan to drive anymore at all, even part time. I've had enough and my car has had enough. I feel pretty luck that I was able to limit miles and wear and tear on the vehicle. I did have a hefty repair along the way, but that happens.
> 
> To all looking to leave this gig, market your skills and keep trying. There are good jobs out there. If I can get a good job at my age, anyone can do it. Best of luck to everyone here.


Best of luck to you with your new job. What do you mean by getting a good job at your age?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> What do you mean by getting a good job at your age?


He's 97.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Well, good Uber people I am finally gainfully employed. I start today. Good pay and good benefits. It feels great to get off the road. I don't plan to drive anymore at all, even part time. I've had enough and my car has had enough. I feel pretty luck that I was able to limit miles and wear and tear on the vehicle. I did have a hefty repair along the way, but that happens.
> 
> To all looking to leave this gig, market your skills and keep trying. There are good jobs out there. If I can get a good job at my age, anyone can do it. Best of luck to everyone here.


Did the same. I'm in early sixties. Don't know how old you are, but felt good when the company came looking for me. Sometimes experience trumps age.

Good Luck!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Best of luck to you with your new job. What do you mean by getting a good job at your age?


We all arent yung honey. At 57 having spent the past 30 years self employed in one man show businesses. A good paying job is not easy for ME to get. I'm making pretty good money doing this anyway. Benefits and a few payer days off would be nice though...


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's just say I'm over 50. It took me five months to land this job. I got turned down for some crappy jobs, wasted time on pointless interviews but finally hit pay dirt. The point is know your skills, stay positive and don't give up. I am grateful I could use Uber to pay some bills but it can never offer me the security and pay I desire. Do what works best for you. BTW, this job is far better than my last one, better pay and benefits.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Congrats on the new job and I'm glad this gig helped provide a bridge to a better place.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good for you.


----------

